# eBay V6 addon spoiler review



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

Just wanted to share my experience with the ebay V6 addon spoiler for the Mk1 TT.

I've always liked the look of the V6 spoiler on the TT's ever since they came out. So when I decided to buy an MK1 TT 225 last year, I knew this would be one of my 1st mods. The telson spoilers look nice, but I didn't want to spend that much ($329 + shipping) on one. So I took a chance and bought this ebay spoiler  for $139 shipped.

Unboxing:
It's a fiberglass spoiler that appears to be gel coated and comes primed. It was very well packed with tons of bubble wrap. Despite coming from HongKong or China, it arrived in less than 1 week to NorCal. 














































Fitment:
The fitment was interesting. On my 2005 TT, there were some gaps between the addon spoiler and my OEM spoiler. Yet on my buddies 2002 TT, there were no gaps and it was as close to a perfect fit as you could get. That tells me even the OEM spoilers are not perfect!!! Upon close inspection, I noticed the the left spoiler tip had a very minor crack, but I wasn't worried. Furthermore, it came with a disclaimer stating some body work may be needed, as is the case with most aftermarket body kits anyway.





































In any case, I decided since I had to repair the minor chip, I may as well build up the tips so they lined up with the OEM spoiler, and sit close to flush with the trunks edge.

Bodywork:

Oh yeah, I decided to do all the work myself since I was quoted $300 by my regular body shop for finishing and painting the spoiler. I couldn't justify that either considering the price I paid for it, and I'm always up for a challenge anyway. I've never done any real body work before - not even bondo, but I've spray painted stuff and worked with epoxy and fiberglass from a RC hobby perspective.

I started by cutting up some strips of fiberglass cloth I had from my RC hobby supplies. I used 5 minute epoxy together with the fiberglass strips and applied several layers to build up the edges. It took about 5 applications, sanding and shaping in between each one. When I was happy with the fitment I applied 3M Professional Glazing and Spot Putty, which comes in a tube with a hardener you mix together with the putty. It sanded easily and worked really well to get a nice smooth finish. Finally I applied 3M Glazing Spot Putty to all the small pinholes etc. The difference with this one is that it doesn't have the hardener and isn't meant for larger ares. You really need both products to achieve the best results.



























































































Painting:
After all the bodywork, I applied 3 coats of Rustoleum primer. Then I sprayed it with 3 coats of Rustoleum satin black spray paint. I didn't like the finish because it was still somewhat glossy. The OEM one looks more like rubber trim. But I know using flat black would be a pain for maintenance with smudges, bird poo, etc. So I decided to use black Plasti Dip.

Plasti Dip has to be applied in a uniform wet look so it dries evenly. While I was at it, I decided to plasti-dip my valance as well to match:




























Finish:
I applied 3M automotive 2-way adhesive to the spoilers' base and used denatured alcohol to clean my OEM spoiler where it would mount to. Then I mounted it. It's been about a month now and everything looks as great as the day I mounted it.









































































Overall, I'm 100% satisfied with the results. I can't wish the fitment would have been better because as I said, this spoiler fit my buddies TT perfectly but not mine. I probably spent about $40 on my supplies (epoxy, fiberglass cloth, primer, plasti dip, 3m 2-way tape, bondo's, etc) but it was worth it.

Hope this helps others out there considering this eBay spoiler or doing it themselves. It's totally doable with patience. It took me about 2 weeks working on it on and off through the holidays.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good info! thanks for sharing. Ive always bena little skeptical too. But yours turned out great. Nice work!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks great. A DIY well done.:thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks awesome, what was the initial cost of the spoiler after shipping?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I have more confidence in the mold from the extension being different between your buddies and yours vs the Oem spoiler not being perfect. But it looks good. I feel like anything that's not Oem or name brand for our cars will need modification to get perfect.


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

FatAce said:


> Looks awesome, what was the initial cost of the spoiler after shipping?


Their price was $139 with free shipping. That was the total cost.


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

lucpost said:


> I have more confidence in the mold from the extension being different between your buddies and yours vs the Oem spoiler not being perfect. But it looks good. I feel like anything that's not Oem or name brand for our cars will need modification to get perfect.


My buddy and I didn't each get a spoiler - sorry for the confusion. Only I bought one, and I tried it on his car and mine, and it fit differently on both. That suggests something different with the OEM molds between his 2002 and my 2005 model. It wasn't a huge difference, but the gap was larger on my car than my buddies. On my buddies car, the extension spoiler fit butt up against his OEM spoiler with no gap.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to give the cf one a try. But I'm sure the hit-or-miss factor would be even higher with the CF.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

How does it hold up with the 3m tape at high speeds? Sounds like playing a staring game against time itself


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice work! I really love this spoiler add-on on your car and on other cars with different colors; I just think the contrast is really nice. I wanted to pick one up and do flat black/plastidip as well, but I have black car, so I'm not sure if it will look good, anyone seen this extension on a black TT before? I'm thinking if I do it matte black/plastidip there will be enough contrast, but I'm not sure...


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

There's nothing more I trust than 3M automotive tape for this stuff.
-I had it holding the 20th sideskirts on my GTI for over 3 yrs.
-I had it holding the strassentech front lip and replica AC schnitzer rear window spoiler on my M3 for 8 yrs which I took on and off the track with speeds close to 157mph.

I'm confident it will not come off without some brute force. :thumbup:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Jayizdaman said:


> Nice work! I really love this spoiler add-on, on your car and other cars with different colors, the contrast is really nice. I wanted to pick one up and do flat black/plastidip as well, but I have black car, so I'm not sure if it will look good, anyone seen this extension on a black TT before? I'm thinking if I do it matte black/plastidip there will be enough contrast, but I'm not sure...


OP Great work! really well done. Makes me want to dive in and try as well. But like Jayizdaman I wanna see it on a black car first. :beer:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol that packaging. Looks surprisingly good hell of a lot cheaper than OEM too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey great work man :thumbup:

Even all that work though, I still just have one concern about this version of the spoiler (and I've noticed it on all of the eBay ones that I've seen) Is it just me or does the bottom rear of the spoiler seems fatter than the stock ones appear; the part that hangs over the audi rings. It just seems like it bulges out more and hangs over further out than the stock one.. here's a picture for reference..










I have only seen them in pictures so I'm not sure. Does anyone understand what I'm talking about?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

You are correct. I have been noticing that lately too. The one I bought off of ebay did not have this chubby problem. Mine was quite a bit more expensive, but fit 20x worse too. I don't think I like the chubby look. 

Very clean work OP though. :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hey great work man :thumbup:
> 
> EIs it just me or does the bottom rear of the spoiler seems fatter than the stock ones appear; the part that hangs over the audi rings. It just seems like it bulges out more and hangs over further out than the stock one..
> 
> ...












Very interesting. Now that you have mentioned it, it looks REAL *fat*. hmmm.


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

The buldge is the same. My pic was taken from a very low angle so you're seeing a lot more of the bulge than if you were at eye level with the spoiler or standing up. Ill take a new pic tomorrow at the same angle as the other pic to show the comparison.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

fabric8 said:


> The buldge is the same. My pic was taken from a very low angle so you're seeing a lot more of the bulge than if you were at eye level with the spoiler or standing up. Ill take a new pic tomorrow at the same angle as the other pic to show the comparison.


Being that your picture was taken from a lower angle _should_ mean that we would be able to see more of the silver spoiler underneath. Being that the angle of the camera on the picture that I provided is higher, even then we see more of the silver spoiler than we see with yours. This would lead me to believe that the two _don't_ have the same bulge.


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

You guys are right. This add-on spoiler has a fatter bulge. It's interesting - I wonder if the manufacturer decided to make it their own style partially based on the OEM look. Personally I like it more though - or maybe I'm just used to it. It makes the rear end look fatter and reminds me of the whale tail spoilers from the old 911 Carerra's.

There IS another eBay vendor that sells a 1-piece V6 spoiler which appears identical to the OEM one with the bulge being small. Here's are some pics:

































I avoided getting that one because I didn't want to deal with taking off my OEM spoiler. But to each his own.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

All in for a fatter bulge...


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

+1 for the fatter bulge. I like the mini whale tail vibe. Might have to pick one of these up for my amulet red 2001. Looks great with the plasti dip IMO. Well done.


----------

